# Cannot start X



## link (Feb 6, 2010)

The log file is attached. Help me please to find the cause of issue. Help will be greatly appreciated. FreeBSD runs under virtual machine, called parallels.

Thank you for help very much.


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2010)

I forgot to paste the error. It is:


```
Fatal server error:
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2010)

It would seem that the vesa driver does not like the video card that parallels emulates.  What's the output of 'pciconf -vl' ?


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2010)

This is strange, because FreeBSD is officially supported by parallels. I have Parallels 2.2
That's bad, because I have to buy VMware then to learn FreeBSD, before I can move fully to it.

This is the output of pciconf -vl
What does it say?

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x1121aaaa rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Parallels Software International Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x068000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x1112aaaa rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Parallels Software International Inc'
    device     = 'PCI Tool Device'
    class      = bridge
ed0@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x802910ec chip=0x802910ec rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'windot XPse (RTL8029(as)pci ethernet nic)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
hostb0@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x45418086 chip=0x11308086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82815/EM/EP/P 815/EM/EP/P (Solano) Host to I/O Hub Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x45418086 chip=0x24408086 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x010180 card=0x45418086 chip=0x244b8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2010)

It says that the video card being virtualized is a parallels card.  Unless there is a parallels Xorg video driver, you're stuck using vesa which, for some reason, refuses to work for you.

If FreeBSD really is officially supported by Parallels, this sounds like a question you should be asking them


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, thank you! So the question can be closed.


----------

